# R15/R16/Dish/LNB question



## aubie71 (May 5, 2010)

Recently had a whole house upgrade with all new equipment. 2 HR24, 2 D12 and the wireless router thing.

Also had an old r15 and was given an r16 to replace it. This is a floater that may be moved from patio to bedroom to sewing room, etc, and normally used with an old crt tv.

Occasionally used the r15 in the motor home with a single lnb 18" round dish.

Tried the r16 recently in the rv and didn't get a signal. 

Does this just require some kind of reset, new lnb, different dish, or just won't work away from my current system? TIA


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The R16 might still be in SWiM mode. Try re-running the satellite setup and select "multi-switch" for the LNB setting in its drop-down box when using in the RV.

When returning it to your home install, it should auto-detect SWM on boot-up.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Agree. Your new setup is SWM and the R16 would be in SWM mode to work in your house. To use it with a non-SWM dish (in your RV) you need to go back through Sat setup. Sometimes it can be a bit of a PITA to get a receiver to switch between modes.


----------

